# Love to smoke but can't eat after?



## west1979 (Mar 2, 2018)

I've been smoking for years and love to do it but I can't seem to enjoy the finished product. I normally just give everything away and let other enjoy. Is there anyone else who does this? Don't get me wrong I love other peoples smoked meats! Seems like the longer the smoke takes the less interested I am to eating it.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 2, 2018)

Well, no...
I always eat my evidence.
Around here, nobody likes smoked. (Unless it's store bought smoked bacon.)
I tend to over smoke, but I'm cutting down. LOL!
Who knows, maybe one day the Pansies growing around me will find a level they like. :rolleyes:

I've liked smoked fish since I was a kid. A little kid.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2018)

west1979 said:


> I've been smoking for years and love to do it but I can't seem to enjoy the finished product. I normally just give everything away and let other enjoy. Is there anyone else who does this? Don't get me wrong I love other peoples smoked meats! Seems like the longer the smoke takes the less interested I am to eating it.


When I had my Char-Griller offset I would have to tend the fire for hours non stop . By the time I was done , I was to full of hops and barley soup to eat  anything .


----------



## oddegan (Mar 2, 2018)

My wife and I throw a big BBQ every summer. I'll start prep a week before and the cooking takes about 36 hours. It's a huge amount of food that gets run through the smokers and grills. It's so much work that by the time I'm done cooking I'm just done with it. We'll serve up 100 pounds of meats and I don't really want any of it at that point. Although the next day I'll eat the heck out of the leftovers. Regular size smokes never cause that problem, just the great big one.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 2, 2018)

When I first started Bar-B-Queuing I had a bad experience.
By the time I came in to fix me a plate, all the chicken I'd slaved over in the July heat was ate up.
I was not a very happy camper...


----------



## Mamamer (Mar 4, 2018)

I think this happens to a lot of cooks in a lot of different styles.  By the time we’ve created and cooked it’s not as appealing.  Maybe the process is more important for you.  I know several people who can’t eat what they cook so they love potlucks so they can enjoy something new.  I bet you stuff tastes great.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 5, 2018)

IMHO To make tasty smoked meat, it takes more than just throwing a piece of meat in a smoker and smoking it. As you grow with experience smoking meat making adjustments, changing techniques, using different woods, trying different styles, different rubs and marinades, your results will become more pleasing to everyones palate and to your own taste. Sounds like you need to make some changes and make your Q more pleasing to your taste. 

Boykjo


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 5, 2018)

I've had this happen. Partly it's that I'm covered in smoke so I'm kinda over that aroma/flavor. Partly it's that I do it because I enjoy the process, and when it's ready to eat, the process is over, so I'm always a little let down. This happens in the kitchen as well. And finally, there may have been a bit of drinking going on so I'm full and a little sleepy.


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 5, 2018)

I agree there can be a bit of a burnout factor, or maybe to put it more mildly, having had your fill. When you've rarely had smoked food you are really eager for it, then you get a smoker and you can have it whenever you want. The novelty can wear off.

In my case, I'll back off for a while and let the desire build back up again. I keep the smokers clean and ready to go anytime. Then when I'm ready to scratch that itch again - usually because I see a good price on something, or there's a special occasion - away we go again.


----------



## west1979 (Mar 5, 2018)

mdboatbum said:


> I've had this happen. Partly it's that I'm covered in smoke so I'm kinda over that aroma/flavor. Partly it's that I do it because I enjoy the process, and when it's ready to eat, the process is over, so I'm always a little let down. This happens in the kitchen as well. And finally, there may have been a bit of drinking going on so I'm full and a little sleepy.


That is exactly it!!


----------



## Goofball (Mar 5, 2018)

It's happened to me before a couple of times. I found that if I stepped away from the bbq area and kitchen while the meat was resting and took a shower, or went for a walk for a bit the feeling would go away. I think it is because of the smells/flavor I am constantly around while preparing the meal that does it to me. That and the beer....


----------



## dward51 (Mar 5, 2018)

Change brand and flavor of pellets and see if that helps.

Some pellets have a base wood and a small amount of flavor wood added.  Others are 100% flavor wood.   Oddly enough I've seen many a post about pellet smoked food being not smoky enough!!!!   I bet it's the pellets.


----------



## west1979 (Mar 5, 2018)

dward51 said:


> Change brand and flavor of pellets and see if that helps.
> 
> Some pellets have a base wood and a small amount of flavor wood added.  Others are 100% flavor wood.   Oddly enough I've seen many a post about pellet smoked food being not smoky enough!!!!   I bet it's the pellets.


Actually just started the pellets. Have been a charcoal smoker for years. It's the whole process that when done I am burnt out! Everyone seems to love it so I'll just keep on keeping on to bring it to the neighborhood!!


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 5, 2018)

Sounds like a severe case of "nose blindness." I get it when I'm cooking all day whether in the kitchen, the smoker, or the grill. I love smoked meat, and big holiday spreads, but many a times I just pick at what I've made while everyone else is scarfing it down.  The next day, it's a completely different story, and that's only one of the reasons why I make enough to feed an army just about every time I cook something.

I've learned to cut way back on the variety of what I fix for the holidays.  I used to do it all, now I kind of turn it into a pot luck with everyone bringing something.  Makes the meal way more enjoyable, even the day it was made.


----------



## WillRunForQue (Mar 5, 2018)

I had the same reaction you are talking about yesterday after smoking and chopping a whole chuck roll.  I wanted nothing to do with it afterwards.

Today on the other hand, it tasted awesome on tacos!


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Mar 6, 2018)

That happens to me a ton! I'll have a small taste when whatever I'm cooking is done, but other than that, it's the next day for me.


----------



## Hill Country (Mar 6, 2018)

Happens to me all the time when I’m cooking for more than say 4 people.  It sure what it is but by the time time I’m done preparing the meal, not just grilling, I’m not hungry.


----------



## weev (Mar 6, 2018)

My problem is I "snack" to much while im cutting or pulling and it gets time to eat and im already full


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 7, 2018)

It used to happen to me on longer cooks. Now however I usually combine a shorter cook with the longer one and either snack on it while cooking or sit down and eat it as a meal. I also don't start digesting the beer till the cook is at least half way done. Since I cook more then the family can possible consume in one setting I usually vacuum seal it for a latter time. 

Chris


----------



## smoking4fun (Mar 7, 2018)

No matter whether I'm smoking, griddle-ing, baking, it happens to me - I love the entire process of cooking, but it's the activity that I enjoy...so when it's over, I'm done and not always hungry or interested in eating what I made.  I'm not talking the run-of-the-mill cooking, I'm talking those cooks that I consider my "art" that I put lots of time, effort, and love into it.  Mac-and-cheese is not that...a big batch of jambalaya is definitely one of those things where I put lots of love and time into it, but when it's done, I'm not really interested in eating.


----------



## hb99 (Mar 7, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> It used to happen to me on longer cooks. Now however I usually combine a shorter cook with the longer one and either snack on it while cooking or sit down and eat it as a meal. I also don't start digesting the beer till the cook is at least half way done. Since I cook more then the family can possible consume in one setting I usually vacuum seal it for a latter time.
> 
> Chris



I'm the same way.  Just before winter sets in I cook up a bunch (10-15#) of pulled pork, weigh it out in 1 and 2# bags, vacuum seal and freeze.  

I'm ready for when the snow is on the ground and the BBQ bug bites...I bit back!

As for beer...I homebrew my own.  Winter is the best time to brew.  I usually have about 10 kegs (2 in the kegerator and 8 in the keezer) of something ready to tap at a moment's notice.  There are only 6 left in the keezer, but I've brewed 8 batches so far this year and only kegged 2 of them.  The last (3 out of 3) batch of Hefe Weizen was brewed on Sunday.  When it's ready I'll be blending 15 gallons which should give me at least 4 cases (80) of 1/2 liter bottles.


----------



## Medina Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

I drink way to much when smoking in the summer when its hot. That's the only reason I don't eat.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 7, 2018)

Hmm.. .what would Cheech and Chong do?:p


----------

